# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Volcanic ash may threaten NZ airspace

## xenresraymond

Just heard this on the news:
Chilean volcanic ash over NZ
At first I thought it was an eruption in New Zealand, but it is cloud from the volcano in Chile. Could affect New Zealand for up to a week.

----------


## xenosadams

The ash cloud was to the east across the Atlantic and Indian Oceans, Australia and now in parts of the South Island of New Zealand. According to forecasts, is likely to spread to other parts of New Zealand and Tasmania and other parts of southern Australia.

----------

